# Handable snakes



## Cragterharris (Jan 14, 2013)

Just wondering, a lot of non dwa snakes you can handle freely without worry of being struck at or bitten, 

Was wondering are there many dwa snakes that you can do the same with? I see a lot saying that you have to use hooks with and not to be handled


----------



## cjd12345 (Nov 2, 2011)

Just a stab in the dark here, because there may be an exception, but by virtue of the fact a snake is listed under the DWA Act it is an animal that can cause death or significant harm. The consequences of a bite should be enough that a keeper should take sensible precautions to ensure they don't get bitten, and free handling would remove the sensible precautions. 

He'll, I've got a garter snake I hook out of her viv because she's likely to bite and chew. The consequences of a bite from her is a swollen finger (result of me reacting to proteins in her saliva) which prevents me from typing and therefore working and earning. Maybe I'm over cautious, but the consequences of any DWA bite will be worse than my garter. One day I hope to keep some species that will have a worse bite than a garter, free handling them will not be on the cards.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

The fact that certain species are on the DWA list really says it all!

the simple answer is no there are not!


----------



## Bigjim (Feb 26, 2008)

Well they do on TV :whistling2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I have had venomous snakes that are very calm and chilled out, I never saw my WDB strike except for at food and same with my ammo. I could probably of handled them without hooks with no problems but given the consequences of getting it wrong it is not a risk I was willing to take.


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Venomous snakes are only dangerous if they bite you.... sounds flippant but its true. Just because a snake is venomous doesn't automatically mean that it would be any more prone to bite. Regardless of the "typical" temperament of a given species, they are all individuals and as such some specimens are far more tolerant and less likely to bite than other specimens of the same species.

As others have said, the consequences of a bite generally prevent reasonable people from taking the risk of free handling venomous snakes.

The only animals that I free-handle are my Gila Monsters.... but I've spent a year working with these lizards, handling them every day and they are now "puppy dog tame"... besides, you can't really use a snake hook on a lizard :yeahright:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2014)

Same argument as with stats, safe 99.99% of the time but that 0.01% will screw you up bad.


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

theres a really good artical in practical reptile in feb about a lady who used to free handle everything obv she died of a bite in the end but that was a pure mistake on her and the snakes behalf because a third party was involved and at risk


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

See, I've seen pics of folk free handling gabbys and when I've spoken to guys who keep hots a lot have said they've got certain snakes that they feel are docile enough that they could free handle however it only takes that one moment for them to decide they're not in the best of moods with you and you'll be enjoying a free ride in an ambulance..........


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

ronnyjodes said:


> See, I've seen pics of folk free handling gabbys and when I've spoken to guys who keep hots a lot have said they've got certain snakes that they feel are docile enough that they could free handle however it only takes that one moment for them to decide they're not in the best of moods with you and you'll be enjoying a free ride in an ambulance..........


If your in the US it will be a very expensive ride in an ambulance! :lol2:


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

sod that it wud be like handling something that has 2x 6 inch nails covered in acid ready to nail u at a moments notice and i also found out that i wasnt aware of is that gabby fangs have a split in the front of them so even if they went right through ur finger its not gonna spurt venom through ur finger on the floor ur still gonna get nailed. evolution is amazing apart from spitters are there any other snakes with this fang design ?


----------



## Big Uli (Jun 17, 2013)

I went into the new venom room at Scales&Tails in Leicester where Dave has a nice collection of DWA snakes including a big cobra in a huge viv.
That snake took one look at me and gaped
While I understand wanting to keep them I can't imagine anyone wanting to handle them unless nessacary


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I have some pretty 'Chilled' hots. But I work on the Basil Fawlty principle... 'You cuddle that, you'll never play the guitar again'.

So yeah, They get moved using handling equipment.


----------

